# My First Bracket car



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

First off no laughing allowed. This is my first drag car,have been an oval racer. 68 camaro on a custom chassis


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

are you useing a esc or servo linked switch? for power.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I am using an old out dated esc. Was at the Big Dog Nationals in Lynnwood Ill this week-end and saw micro switches being used in the bracket class.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

how did you do?
was it a 1/4 or 1/8 mile strip?


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*=(*

full 1/4 plus shut down. 132 ft, great racetrack. Had a blast pulled a .386 on a .40 light and broke out by.110. The quickest I ran all week-end.


----------



## mojo mcvee (Jan 1, 2008)

By looking at the pic of your car the body must be the HPI camaro vta body right?.What chassie are you using for it and can you add pic's of it?. Thanks


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

as i don't have a drag strip to go to. i do watch full size drags on tv.
how do they list rc bracket class's.
do they have class's in more than 2sec.?
based on motor and car size.
for 132ft
or 66ftft
i have a t4 truck (19t brush motor,4600mah nimh) that can do a 5.58 lap on the dirt oval i run on.
so i think it should do near 4.0sec in the 1/4 drag?


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*mojo mcvee * you are correct on the body. The chassis is one that i made out of an old 10L3 cut out a new main plate and went from there I'll get a picture of it. I like the bracket claas as I can run what I want as long as the general rules are ment.

*edward 2* Bracket you set your dial-in and go I race a 4.012 car and I raced a 1/4 scale car . You may race a top fueler or a door slammer. Its all based of of dial- in I dialed in at 3.450 and ran a3,340 I went to fast was DQed. In bracket its run what ya brung. =)


----------



## benalmeer (Oct 17, 2012)

I love rc cars


----------



## galanoola (Feb 27, 2014)

thats cool


----------



## Smokinfour (Nov 25, 2013)

cool!


----------



## mojo mcvee (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

Drag strip is 132 ft


----------



## AlexBoyKing (Apr 6, 2017)

@mojo mcvee - Thanks for sharing bud. That Chevy looks killer!


----------

